# How best to grow Lilaeopsis mauritiana with my setup?



## 99RedSi (Jul 31, 2005)

BUMP .. nobody has any input?? Maybe I should repost in general section..


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

You may need the root tabs for this plant. They're heavy root feeders but slow growers, try it for a week or two without the root tabs, if they start to look bad, stick the root tabs undernieth or as close as possible to them.


----------



## 99RedSi (Jul 31, 2005)

I may try a single tab under a single bunch and see how it goes..tnx


----------



## Robert H (Apr 3, 2003)

Narrow leaf micro sword. Fairly easy to grow. Needs moderate or better light. I presume you bought it potted, as that is how it is grown commercially in this country. Remove it from the pot and separate it from the wool. Divide it into several small plugs and plant each one an inch or two apart from each other in rows where you want it to spread out. As it grows it will fill in the gaps between each little clump. Its a foreground plant and will grow out to a max of 2 to 3 inches tall. When you get it in the pot, it has been grown above water and is a little taller. Underwater it grows out shorter. If you plant it as one big clump, it will spread out more slowly. C02 will increase the growth rate and help it to spread faster. Brighter the light the faster it will grow as well. Over all growth will depend on how well you are providing a balance of nutrients, light, and C02.


----------

